# Wasserhexe



## Teichforum.info (24. Jan. 2004)

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, ich hatte da wohl etwas missverstanden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Jan. 2004)

*..*

Hallo Michael,

wie ich bereits in der ersten Mail erwähnte, habe ich dir nicht erlaubt, aktiv Werbung für ein Produkt zu machen, lediglich einen Link hier einzustellen. Und was lese ich jetzt hier ?

Ich gebe dir bis heute mittag 18.00 Uhr Gelegenheit, diesen Beitrag zu löschen, ansonsten erfolgt die Deaktivierung deines Accounts wie angekündigt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Jan. 2004)

hallo michael,



> Kohlenstoffverbindungen, Silikaten und Vulkangestein saugt die „Wasserhexe“ wie ein Schwamm überschüssige Nitrate und Phosphate auf



kannst du diese aussage einwenig näher ausführen ?

welches volumen dieser stoffe sind in diesem produkt vorhanden?

gruß jürgen

**** da es sich hier um ein privates forum handelt muß öffentliche werbung, und darum handelt es sich hier ja offensichtlich, mit dem forumsadmin abgesprochen sein - bitte setzt dich diesbezüglich in verbindung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Jan. 2004)

:cry: jetzt war tommi doch tatsächlich eine minute schneller als ich.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Michael,

kein Problem. Es werden sicherlich noch Fragen auf dich zukommen, denn immer, wenn ein neuer Link da ist, werden die Leute neugierig.

Gerne kann ich dich in die Rubrik "Eure Links" aufnehmen, schreib mir mal einen kleinen Text per E-Mail und ich werde ihn dort zusammen mit deinem Link einsetzen.

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir noch viel Spass im Forum und ein frohes Gelingen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

*hochachtung*

hallo gunther waterwych 8) 

Herzlich Willkommen hier !
sagichmal
(obwohl ich auch erst seit einen Sommer hier "tanze")
meine Hochachtung für Deinen Mut sich hier mit dem Produkt vorzustellen.
 Du scheinst wirklich von der Wirksamkeit
(zauberkraft) überzeugt zu sein
( o.überzeugt worden zu sein).
Du musst wissen :es gibt hier im Forum schon den Einen oder Anderen 
der sich ein wenig mit Wasserchemie ,Teich-u. Filtertechnik beschäftigt hat cool: 
Nach Deiner Anzeige im "Gartenteich" haben wir uns auch hier schon mal ganz oberflächlich Gedanken zur Wirksamkeit von  waterwych gemacht.
Super toll, wenn wir jetzt aus berufenem Mund fundiert die Wirkungsweise erfahren.
Mir ,als alte Kohlenstoffverbindung  , 
stellt sich da schon die eine oder andere Frage, z.B.
wohin saugt die Wasserhexe mit welcher Kraft die "überschüssigen" Nitrate und Phosphate und was macht sie damit und wie viel Wasserhexen brauch ich für wie viel  Wasser oder Kilo Fisch und wie lange wirkt sie.
Ist die Wasserhexe regenerierbar? und und und
Warum ist nicht eher einer drauf gekommen ?
Was machen mit Vortex, Mehrkammer- und Spaltfiltern?
Wohin mit unseren Pumpen?
ich hoffe Tommi lässt DIE Werbung noch ein bisschen  gewähren
Ich freue mich soo sehr auf eine erfrischende lehrreiche Diskussion.
schönen Sonntag 
und ich bin gespannt 
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

*...*

Guten Morgen Karsten,

nicht das hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht ... Werbung machen kann hier jeder, der meint, das sein Produkt erwähnenswert ist. Allerdings gibt es folgende Regeln dazu:

1.Vollständig ausgefülltes Profil
2.keine aktive Werbung, d.h. er darf nur einen Link setzen, sei es in der Signatur oder bei "eure Links"

Wir müssen immer bedenken, daß wir ein privates,unabhängiges Forum sind und das soll auch so bleiben, denn wenn ich daran denke, daß jeder hier sein Produkt beschreiben will, es anpreist und auch verkaufen will, das ist nicht im Sinne des Forums. Auch sollen die Mitglieder fragen stellen können, so wie du es auch machst, ob ihr allerdings eine Antwort darauf erhalten werdet ist mehr als fraglich. Zumindest JürgenBs Fragen stehen noch im Raum und nun deine auch noch ....

Warten wir es ab, wie Michael dazu Stellung bezieht, auf eine Antwort freue ich mich auch schon ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

*och man ,ich muß so an mich halten....*

hallo Tommi ,hallo Ole
und hallo hallo Michael

wäre doch toll wenn die vielen glücklichen Benutzer der Wasserhexe
weltweit!:razz: 
ihre Erfahrungen und Teiche bei uns hier vorstellen.
Vielleicht kann Michael auch Referenzteiche hier einstellen ,
denn von jedem Teich kann man etwas lernen. 
 

so oder so

Schön wäre auch wenn man noch Fragen der Garantie ,
Produkthaftung und des Gerichtsstandes erklärt bekäme .
Ist das ein Verbrauchsprodukt oder  Industrieware ?
dann gibt ja sogar 2 Jahre Garantie !
da sollten die Einsatzbedingungen aber genau geklärt sein !








Schade ,dass wir nun nie wieder was von der Wasserhexe hören werden.

 :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

Tja, ist manchmal schon verteufelt anstrengend, an anderer Leute Geld heranzukommen   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

Hi,

und ich Idiot bau auch noch einen Filter im Herbst. :twisted: 

neugieriger wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

*Hallo zusammen, ich werde jetzt mal Eure Fragen beantworten.*

Hallo zusammen, ich werde jetzt mal Eure Fragen beantworten.

Ich bekam also eines Tages die Möglichkeit die Wasserhexe in Deutschland zu vertreiben. Ich war der Sache auch skeptisch gegenüber, aber wurde überzeugt.

Die Wasserhexen funktionieren, ich habe es selber gesehen. Worauf man allerdings achten muss, der PH-Wert darf nicht über 8,5 steigen und es darf kein Sandboden, Lehmboden oder ähnliches sein. Der Boden muss also eine Folie oder Schale sein.

Eine, von den Engländern Clair und Reg Henley, ( einige von Euch werden diese Namen bestimmt schon mal in Verbindung mit der Welt größten Seerosen Ausstellung (Odiham Waterlily Collection) gehört haben ) patentierte Mischung aus Kohlenstoffverbindungen, Silikaten und Vulkangestein saugt die überschüssigen Nitrate und Phosphate wie ein Schwamm auf.

Heißt also:

Die Nitrate und Phosphate werden in der Wasserhexe gespeichert und das solange bis die Wasserhexe nichts mehr aufnehmen kann. In der Regel heißt es, das man mit einer Wasserhexe eine Session lang klares Teichwasser hat. Nach dem die Wasserhexe ihren Dienst im Teich geleistet hat, wird sie aus dem Teich genommen. Anschließend kann sie auseinander genommen werden. Die Schalen kann man dann wie einen Blumentopf für neue Pflanzen nutzen und die Mischung kann man als extra Dünger im Garten verteilen.

Was die Dosierung angeht, sie hängt von der Literzahl des Teiches ab. Es gibt Größen für 3.000l, 7.000l, 14.000l und 32.000l. Hat man einen größeren Teich, kann man auch mehrere Hexen in den Teich geben. Eine Überdosierung ist nicht möglich.

Wenn ein Teich mit einer Pumpe ausgestattet ist, ist es nicht schlimm. Im Gegenteil, man erreicht so noch schneller das gewünschte Ergebnis. 

Was das Feedback von zufriedenen WaterWych Kunden angeht, ich werde mal ein paar zusammen stellen und ins Netz stellen. Wenn Tommi nichts dagegen hat, werde ich dann hier die Adresse bekannt geben.

PS

Von allen verkauften Hexen bzw. von den Käufer haben wir noch kein Negatives Feedback gehört. Im Gegenteil, von fast allen haben wir bis jetzt schon ein Folgeauftrag.


Viele Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

*...*

Hallo Michael,

gegen diese Art der Werbung ist nichts einzuwenden, im Gegenteil   . Vielleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit, einer von uns ausgewählten Person ein kostenloses Exemplar zum Langzeittest zur Verfügung zu stellen, denn dies wäre sicherlich die beste Werbung , selbstverständlich dokumentiert von der Testperson hier im Forum, egal ob es positiv oder negativ ausgeht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Michael,

entschuldige, aber das ist Blech ! Der allergrösste Teil Deines Postings wurde wörtlich aus der - ebenfalls aussagelosen - Webseite übernommen, der Rest sind irgendwelche nicht weiter nachvollziehbaren Wertungen ("...wurde aber überzeugt").

Eine auch nur im Ansatz nachvollziehbare Begründung, wie das Produkt denn wirken soll (ein wenig Wasserchemie darf es schon sein...), steht aus. Was, bitteschön, soll Nitrate und Phosphate wie "aufsaugen" und wie "speichern" ? (Übrigens: Wenn Ihr behauptet, man könne den Inhalt später als Dünger verwenden, kann es mit dem "Speichern" nicht weit her sein   - Dünger bedeutet ja, dass die "gespeicherten" Stoffe auch wieder leicht - an die Pflanzen nämlich - freigesetzt werden.) Warum soll es ab pH 8,5 nicht mehr funktionieren (ein durchaus nicht seltener Wert in Gartenteichen) ? Warum darf kein Sand (Quarz ist chemisch völlig neutral) und kein Lehm vorhanden sein ? Kann man das Produkt ausschliesslich in Folienteichen und Schalen ohne jedes Substrat anwenden ? Was ist mit dem entstehenden Schlamm und Schlick ?? Wer ist so verrückt, sich einen solchen Teich überhaupt anzulegen ???

Du hast es hier weder mit Idioten noch mit leichtgläubigen oder verzweifelten Menschen zu tun. Um zu übverzeugen, musst Du schon erheblich besser werden. Und überzeugen musst Du wohl, sonst bleibt das hier als Anti-Werbung in einem Gartenteichforum stehen. So etwas nennt man wohl Dilemma.

Bis auf weiteres bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage: Humbug !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

an @,
ich habe unter "Links" heute morgen geantwortet. Wie Stefan sagt : etwas Wasserchemie darf schon sein. Und die patentierte Mischung erinnert mich verteufelt an Gesteinsmischung zur pH-Senkung oder zur Algenbekämpfung. Auch bei Biobird kann man das "erschöpfte" Gesteinsmehl als Dünger verwenden.
Zur Zusammensetzung : Kohlenstoffverbindung ist von Dioxan über Benzol bis zum menschlichen Körper so ziemlich alles,was auf unserer Erde so vorkommt. Silikate (SiO2 uä.) sind Steine aber auch Glassorten. Und Vulkangestein ist auch nur Silikat mit Anreicherung. Definiert ist das alles nicht.
Zum Feedback der "Kunden" : Keines muss nicht positiv sein. Ein paar real existierende Adressen wären nicht schlecht. Als Tester würde ich mich gerne zur Verfügung stellen, leider ist der Teichgrund weder lackiert,betoniert oder sonstwie glatt.
Sorry, aber mir fehlt der Glaube
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

*och nöö*

hallo Michael
wenn eine ordentliches Firmenadresse mit HRB Nr. auf der HP zu erkennen 
wäre würd ich jetzt auf Schmerzensgeld klagen .     
Ich glaub ich hab mir das Zwerchfell ausgerenkt.
 :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:   
ich will auf die Details gar nicht mehr eingehen .

".......Eine Überdosierung ist nicht möglich.
Wenn ein Teich mit einer Pumpe ausgestattet ist, ist es nicht schlimm....."

das ist irgendwie wie ,wie kleine Kinder schlagen.
Aber Danke für die gute Unterhaltung und Hochachtung für Deine
Firmentreue   
die Wissenschaftsabteilung deines Lieferanten ,
oder war es die Marketingabteilung, 
sollte Euch mit besseren Argumenten ausstatten
oder vor Fachforen warnen.

schönen Abend und erfolgreiche Woche
karsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

:francais: 

Eugen - das war mal wieder grosse Klasse !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Nun aber mal im Ernst: Wenn das Zeugs nicht chemisch wirkt, dann allenfalls als Ionentauscher à la Zeolith. Was Zeolith leisten kann und was nicht, ist ziemlich ausgekaut.

Die absurde Vorstellung eines Teiches, der für die Wasserhexe geeignet sein soll (Beton, lackiert, blanke Plastikschale, GFK oder Folie) erklärt sich aus dem Zweck, für den das Produkt ursprünglich konzipiert worden ist: Eben nicht für Teiche, sondern im Eigenbedarf für nackte Wasserbecken, deren alleinige Aufgabe es ist, Seerosen oder __ Lotos aufzunehmen. Blumenvasen. Wenn man dann noch überlegt, dass der Schöpfer dieses Produktes möglicherweise nur Zeolith oder ein ähnliches Gemisch lose in seine Becken gekippt hat und nun jemand auf die findige Idee gekommen ist, das Zeugs in Pflanzkübel zu packen und dutzendfach überteuert zu verscherbeln, dürfte man der Lösung schon um einiges näher gekommen sein. Für Teichbesitzer heisst das aber: Finger weg, wenn überhaupt lieber selbst Zeolith kaufen und nach dem Prinzip Hoffnung leben.

Schlimm genug, dass selbst renommierte Händler (z.B. Meyer's Mühle in Norderstedt) das Produkt in ihre Regale aufgenommen haben. Ist mir nur so erklärbar, dass es sich ganz überwiegend um Gartencenter mit "Teichecke" handelt, bei denen Kunden das Produkt aufgrund der gesteigerten werblichen Aktionen nachgefragt haben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

Waterwych ist wohl verstummt....
 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

*Schade ! aber was hast Du erwartet?*

Was hast Du erwartet ?
Sollte wirklich alles was hier und woanders an wirklichem Teichwissen 
zusammenkommt sich auf den Kopf stellen ? kaum !

lange Weile am Schreibtisch ?
 :twisted:  :twisted: Gib Zu !

Du hast nur Lust weiter auf das arme  :sleepingcow: 
: 

Ich glaub nicht das DER einen guten Gegner abgibt ,(abgab).

Ich denke Kaffeefahrten auf irgeneinen einsamen Gipfel 
mit openend  Veranstaltung sind der richtige Vertriebsweg 
für die Hexe. 8)   

oder..
 hab ich mich geirrt und es kommt doch noch was ? :sleeping:  :


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,hallo Karsten
es wäre echt schade,wenn er verstummt wäre. Ich hab mich doch schon so schön munitioniert. Es geht ja in letzter Zeit eh recht ruhig zu,da wäre eine kleine Diskussion doch recht nett. Schade !!
Grüsse, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

Hallo, meine Lieben,

ja, ich hätte mit Interesse verfolgt, ob da wenigstens *irgend ein *neues Argument gekommen wäre. Ich empfinde diese Tour nämlich als ziemlich mies: Es gibt genügend Teichbesitzer, die (natürlich auch bei eigenen Fehlern) mit ihrem Teich verzweifeln und der Algen nicht Herr werden. Ist wie bei Krankheiten (nur dass die Tour da noch viel übler ist). 

Diese Verzweifelten Leute werden dann einfach abgezockt. Jo, eine Diskussion hätte schon etwas gebracht. Wenigstens etwas Aufklärung;

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Feb. 2004)

Hey,

ich habe schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr hier reingeschaut. Jetzt lese ich das es wohl so toll gar nicht ist mit der Wasserhexe, wie ich bisher geglaubt habe.
Dabei wollte ich mir im Frühling so eine Hexe für meinen im Bau befindlichen Teich eventuell gar kaufen.

Was sagt WATERWYCH dazu ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Feb. 2004)

Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin nicht verstummt. Ich warte auf mehr Informationen des Herstellers. Wie geschrieben, ich vertreibe die Hexen, mit der Herstellung und Zusammensetzung habe ich nichts zu tun. 

Ich melde mich bald wieder.

Gruß
Water Wych


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

hallo waterwych,

ich finde es schon traurig und beschämend zugleich das zum einen ein hersteller einen verkauf ermöglicht ohne sein ausgewähltes verkaufspersonal zu schulen und zu informieren - aber gleiches gilt für diejenigen die ein produkt anbieten und davon anscheinend keine ahnung haben ............ :cry: 

jürgen

*** ich denke es wäre der direktere weg und der infomativere, *wenn sich ein direkter vertreter dieses produktes hier der diskussion stellt* - denn entweder gibt es einen erheblichen prestige und verkaufszuwachs oder eine kleine blamage, aber zumindest kann die sache fair und sachlich diskutiert werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Guten Morgen,

auch ich bin der Meinung, daß man nur Sachen verkaufen sollte, die man kennt und weiss, wie sie wirken. Alles andere ist gefährlich und lässt kein gutes Licht auf diese Vertriebsfirma scheinen.

Meines Erachtens hat das Produkt schon sehr an Ansehen verloren, schwer wieder wett zu machen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Da stimme ich voll zu, muss aber sagen: Dennoch Respekt, wenn sich jemand einer sicher nicht einfachen Diskussion nicht entziehen will und nicht einfach kneift.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

*...*



			
				waterwych schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin nicht verstummt. Ich warte auf mehr Informationen des Herstellers. Wie geschrieben, ich vertreibe die Hexen, mit der Herstellung und Zusammensetzung habe ich nichts zu tun.
> 
> ...



Hmm, war doch wohl wieder jemand, der die Diskussion scheut oder ist das Produkt wirklich nicht so dolle? Schade  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe diese Diskussion nun schon einige Tage verfolgt, und hab mich bei meinem Vetter über die Funktionsweiße solch einer Wasserhexe erkundigt. Auch er meint, dass sie wahrscheinlich nur durch chemische Bindungen funktioniert, wodurch im schlimmsten Falle nur noch giftigere Stoffe(und nicht so leicht entsorgbare Abfallstoffe) entstehen könnten. Und das Ganze später als Dünger zu verwenden ist auch unwahrscheinlich, denn wenn es gebunden ist, dann bekommt man es nicht mehr so leicht raus. 

Es würde ihn, wie auch mich interessieren, wie dieses Gerät funktionieren soll.

Gruß
SchnuWuXi


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

als "Laie" wundert es mich dann nur, das von diesen Hexen seit 1999
erst 30 000 Stück verkauft wurden... wenn diese Hexe so gut ist, wie sie angepriesen wird, dann finde ich es doch recht wenig...
Ebenso wird viele wahrscheinlich der stolze Preis abschrecken...  


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

hallo mein lieber frank,

jetzt stell dir mal vor du verkaufst in einem jahr ca. 8 000 stück dieser dinger mit einem einstandspreis von 10% + 10% vertriebskosten macht einen gewinn vor steueren (falls es die überhaupt gibt) von mal schlappen 
80% ohne jegliche arbeit - dann ist es doch wieder viel    

ich glaube ich muß auch so was dödliges erfinden - ideen habe ich ja genug  :razz: und wie man sieht muß es ja noch nicht einmal funktionieren. :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Werbung macht der Meister....  :?


----------

